# Tire/Rim question



## ap0258 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a 2000 Altima. I have had a bent stock rim/hub and tire for a while. Now it has gotten very worse and I need a change. I am looking to buy stock rims/hubs and tires that fit. Do you guys know how much that would run? Where can I buy stock hubs and put tires on them? I am down to just replace with regular hubs and put tires on them and ride stock

Sorry for the newb question!


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Tire you can get it at any were... pep boys, or any tire shop. The rim you might find in a tire shop or junk yard. Hub try ebay.com.


----------

